# Anyone ever run a GHRP/GHRH combo 2x/day? upon waking, then right before bed?



## DaBeast25 (Feb 9, 2014)

Seems like most pin 3+times/day which wouldn't be feasible at the moment.  I understand from I muscle gaining stand point the greater frequency of the GH pulse the better.... 

Just wondering if anyone doses less frequent like 1-2x/day whether it be for injury rehab, anti-aging, muscle gain, fat loss, etc...


----------



## DaBeast25 (Feb 10, 2014)

Bump b bump


----------



## Tyler114 (Feb 10, 2014)

I'll be trying 3x a day soon.  The post workout one will be a little tough logistically


----------



## Christsean (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm using 3 pins a day with great results. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaBeast25 (Feb 10, 2014)

Whaich peps are you guys using? I was looking into ipamorelin/cjc 1295 no dac


----------



## Tyler114 (Feb 10, 2014)

Christsean said:


> I'm using 3 pins a day with great results.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk



Where do you pin post workout?


----------



## Christsean (Feb 10, 2014)

Body part? Subq belly.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## exerciseordie (Feb 10, 2014)

Doing Ipam CJC on my lab rat. Results so far are obvious! He is loving it!


----------



## Christsean (Feb 10, 2014)

exerciseordie said:


> Doing Ipam CJC on my lab rat. Results so far are obvious! He is loving it!



I haven't decided if I'm going to go with ipam next go round. Everyone seems to favor it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## exerciseordie (Feb 10, 2014)

Christsean said:


> I haven't decided if I'm going to go with ipam next go round. Everyone seems to favor it.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk



No hunger! Ghrp from evolution will come during my bulk


----------



## Christsean (Feb 10, 2014)

Have you done much research on sermerlin(however it's spelled) lol!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## fizs#1 (Feb 10, 2014)

I've ran 2 a day and had good results.  When mod grf 1-29 is incorporated the pulse is extended


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Christsean (Feb 10, 2014)

fizs#1 said:


> I've ran 2 a day and had good results.  When mod grf 1-29 is incorporated the pulse is extended
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



What did you run with it? The ipam or sermerlin

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## exerciseordie (Feb 10, 2014)

Christsean said:


> Have you done much research on sermerlin(however it's spelled) lol!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk



No sir


----------



## fizs#1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Ghrp-2 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fizs#1 (Feb 10, 2014)

I did the semorelin as well through my dr.  Way too expensive.  The ghrp-2 with mod is a fraction of the cost.  Even running both at 3x a day for 3 months costed me approx $250. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Christsean (Feb 10, 2014)

fizs#1 said:


> Ghrp-2
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Did you like it?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## fizs#1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Christsean said:


> Did you like it?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk



Running it now.  I can tell you that the hunger you get before sleeping can drive u wild.  Ghrp -6 is even worse.  Other than that i love it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fizs#1 (Feb 10, 2014)

....after pinning before sleeping 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xtrmprodigy (Feb 10, 2014)

Ghrp6 while bulking and ipam while cutting combined with mod grf of course. 2x a day will yeild results. More times mire results 5x a day works very well but a pain in the butt and stomach lol


----------



## fizs#1 (Feb 11, 2014)

I respond extremely well to peps.  They get my skin nicer and I sleep like a baby, then one day 1-2 months in I notice a little size and I simply start growing every day.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Christsean (Feb 11, 2014)

fizs#1 said:


> I respond extremely well to peps.  They get my skin nicer and I sleep like a baby, then one day 1-2 months in I notice a little size and I simply start growing every day.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



^^^^like ^^^^

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## Christsean (Feb 11, 2014)

fizs#1 said:


> Running it now.  I can tell you that the hunger you get before sleeping can drive u wild.  Ghrp -6 is even worse.  Other than that i love it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That evening craving is like nothing I've ever experienced. I actually made some oatmeal cookies with brown sugar splenda. I ate all but 3 of the 22 cookies!!! Sssshhhhh!!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## fizs#1 (Feb 11, 2014)

Christsean said:


> That evening craving is like nothing I've ever experienced. I actually made some oatmeal cookies with brown sugar splenda. I ate all but 3 of the 22 cookies!!! Sssshhhhh!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk



Glad someone else has shared my pain!!!!!!!! 2 or 3 weeks ago, I woke up  so hungry and there was two 2 pound jars of peanut butter. In the kitchen.  I finished off one of them (there was half remaining) and put at least a half dent in the other.  I ate a few oranges and something else well; can't quite remember.  I literally polished off 2 pounds of peanut butter in a few minutes!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fizs#1 (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm actually considering pinning post workout instead of before bed.  I know the #1 time to pin is before sleeping, bit it's killing my diet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Christsean (Feb 11, 2014)

fizs#1 said:


> Glad someone else has shared my pain!!!!!!!! 2 or 3 weeks ago, I woke up  so hungry and there was two 2 pound jars of peanut butter. In the kitchen.  I finished off one of them (there was half remaining) and put at least a half dent in the other.  I ate a few oranges and something else well; can't quite remember.  I literally polished off 2 pounds of peanut butter in a few minutes!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yep it's a good thing we aren't drug addicts are we'd be in trouble if we caved like we did. Lol!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soujerz (Feb 11, 2014)

exerciseordie said:


> Doing Ipam CJC on my lab rat. Results so far are obvious! He is loving it!




What dosage are you using of both and frequency?


----------



## Soujerz (Feb 11, 2014)

fizs#1 said:


> Glad someone else has shared my pain!!!!!!!! 2 or 3 weeks ago, I woke up  so hungry and there was two 2 pound jars of peanut butter. In the kitchen.  I finished off one of them (there was half remaining) and put at least a half dent in the other.  I ate a few oranges and something else well; can't quite remember.  I literally polished off 2 pounds of peanut butter in a few minutes!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thank God!!! I Thought i was the only one with issues.  I will pin GHRP-2 + cjc-1295 NO dac 5 mins before laying down to go to bed and about 1 hour later i wake up like a zombie and for some reason ill have a protein shake and then just say "ill have one spoon of peanut butter" yeah right!  I wind up eating 3/4 of the jar.  Trader joes PB is so good its really creamy like yogurt consistency.  Its so bad i had to stop buying it.   

For the PM dose do most guys do it immediately before bed or like an hour before going to sleep?


----------



## Soujerz (Feb 27, 2014)

NObody else turns into a food monster with night time dose?


----------



## Christsean (Mar 4, 2014)

Soujerz said:


> NObody else turns into a food monster with night time dose?



I had to switch from ghrp-6 to Ipam. The hunger late at night was overwhelming at times. Especially since I am on a competition cutting diet. 

Sent from a tiny touchscreen gizmo, excuse any auto correct nonsense that slips in.....


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Mar 4, 2014)

Personally I prefer the 100mcg each of GHRP-2 and Mod GRF 1-29 mornings and PWO (mid day an non wo days) and at bedtime 100-200mcg Ipamorelin and 100mcg Mod GRF 1-29.

I have researched that combination many times.

I'm thinking of researching CEM products Sermorelin after my LR3/Ec (MGF)/Insulin research. 

My poor research subject would look like a porcupine if there were as many pins sticking out as have been stuck in.


----------

